#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-24
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, goede forumthread en OP :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> wow, dat is snel.. :)
<StefandeVries> Vakantie hè ;)
<StefandeVries> Alleen heet Mwanzo bot MwanzoBot :P
<StefandeVries> Maar dat maakt verder niets uit
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, zal het even aanpassen.
<StefandeVries> Denk dat er wel mensen bij willend ragen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb nog een vraagje over MwanzoBot.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kent MwanzoBot ook commando's zoals de MootBot?
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  #action e.d.?
<StefandeVries> Alle commando's ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi, dus er komt dan ook een overzicht van acties e.d.?
<StefandeVries> Hold on..
<StefandeVries> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBotFB/view/head:/README
<StefandeVries> De readme :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Cool. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat ik me nog afvraag, is MwanzoBot ook te gebruiken voor besloten irc meetings?
<StefandeVries> En er komt over een paar minuten nog een versie online waarin de laatste bekende bugs geplet wordt
<StefandeVries> Wat bedoel je met besloten?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> We hebben bijvoorbeeld de stichting, waarbij we niet willen dat de meeting openbaar wordt (sponsoren bespreken e.d.) Maar alleen de notulen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> notulen wel openbaar dus, maar de log's niet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (De log's staan nu wel openbaar, maar niet automatisch)
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting is het nu
<StefandeVries> ;startprivatemeeting zou daar nog bij kunnen :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dat zou heel mooi zijn. :)
<StefandeVries> Maar dan moeten er dus wel logs komen, maar die mogen niet meteen beschikbaar zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. die log's willen we het liefst handmatig online zetten dan zodat we bankrekening nr's e.d. kunnen weghalen.
<commandoline> gewoon in een map privatelogs zetten?
<commandoline> i.p.v. in /logs?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als die map niet openbaar toegankelijk is?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of anders mailen?
<commandoline> een map is pas openbaar toegankelijk als die gedeeld wordt via internet.
<StefandeVries> mailen naar de chair zou kunnen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zeg maar wat. :)
<commandoline> zou kunnen, maar dan moet je wel het mailadres hebben
<commandoline> iig, smtplib in dat geval :P
<StefandeVries> commandoline, met die smtp-lib voor python.
<StefandeVries> Ja :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, een chair zou dan zijn mailadres na afloop even moeten doorgeven aan de bot
<StefandeVries> Of privé het startprivatemeeting moeten geven, gevolgd door een e-mailadres
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is misschien de handigste optie wel, dan hoef je geen rechten op een map te gaan geven e.d.
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: in principe moet momenteel de /logs map handmatig via een webserver openbaar gemaakt worden
<StefandeVries> Daar ga ik aan werken, Thomas_de_Graaff :)
<StefandeVries> Voor nu moet het even zo
<commandoline> maar goed, de mailoplossing is prima :)
<StefandeVries> Even met die SMTp-lbrary spelen dan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, andere goede oplossing vind ik ook prima hoor.
<StefandeVries> Deze oplossing lijkt mij de makkelijkste
<StefandeVries> Wat denk jij ervan, commandoline?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: nou, het mailtje verzenden is het probleem niet, de interface in de bot om het mailadres + smtp server te krijgen kost meer tijd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is misschien wel spam gevoelig? In principe kan dan iedereen mails versturen via irc.
<commandoline> het zou dan alleen bot ops moeten zijn idd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd.
<StefandeVries> Ja
 * commandoline voelt toch wel voor een aparte map.
<StefandeVries> dat iemand voor de emeting tijdelijk botops krigjt
<commandoline> dan valt die te delen op welke manier dan ook
<StefandeVries> commandoline, dat kan de hostende partij in moelijkheden brengen
<commandoline> evt. via een script dat de map in de gaten houdt en een mailtje stuurt
<StefandeVries> Of ja, moelijkheden..
<StefandeVries> een extra laag complexiteit die je kunt vermijden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ik denk dat jullie er wel uitkomen. :) Ik ga weer even verder.
<StefandeVries> Is goed
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heel erg bedankt dat jullie er naar kijken. :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline kijkt... :P
<commandoline> nou, nu heb je een extra laag complexiteit in de bot :P
<StefandeVries> Liever daar dan bij de host
<commandoline> beide oplossingen werken prima in de praktijk denk ik :)
<commandoline> het nadeel van mailen is dat je bijv. ook een net verkeerd mailadres in kan vullen.
<commandoline> waardoor de logs in het beste geval verloren zijn
<commandoline> bedenk ik me net
<StefandeVries> vlugge endmeeting
<StefandeVries> en weer startprivatemeeting
<StefandeVries> met het juiste e-mailadres
<StefandeVries> dan stuur je een lege log, maar goed, jammer dan
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> oh, wacht, op die manier
<commandoline> ja, bij startmeeting kan het idd wel.
<commandoline> je moet het alleen wel door hebben :P
<StefandeVries> Tsja.
<StefandeVries> Daar kan de bot verder niet bij helpen.
<commandoline> nou ja, beide oplossingen werken, kies degene uit die je het best lijkt :)
<StefandeVries> En op een bepaald moment moet ik ook een grens trekken waarbij de bot gewoon wat gaat doen in plaats van de gebruiker een confirmatie van zijn e-mailadres te vragen('Are you sure that..') :P
<StefandeVries> Uh
<StefandeVries> bevestiging*
<commandoline> ja, ik zeg alleen dat je het dus ook aan de server kan overlaten.
<StefandeVries> Jaja
<StefandeVries> Snap ik :)
<commandoline> en klopt, je kan niet blijven vragen.
<StefandeVries> CasW! :D
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<RobinJ> vanavond vergadering?
<CasW> StefandeVries: MwanzoBot's grote doop ;)
<StefandeVries> Ai.. :P
<RobinJ> wat doet die? :p
<StefandeVries> Meetings bijhouden, logs publiceren
<StefandeVries> En hier en in #ubuntu-nl factoids afhandelen
<RobinJ> was daar al niet een bot voor? :p
<StefandeVries> En hij is ook gevraagd in #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<RobinJ> maar is het vanavond vergadering?
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar die was buggy
<StefandeVries> Deze niet (meer) :P
<commandoline> RobinJ: vanavond idd hier.
<RobinJ> ok
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, het privé aanroepen van de vergadering met juiste e-mailadres etc. werkt
<StefandeVries> Het beeïndigen komt nu, inclusief het sturen van een plaintext logfile
<RobinJ> wie onderhoud paste.ubuntu.com? die site doet gaar
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> Hij zegt opeens dat webscripts niet zijn toegestaan... dat neemt een beetje het nut van het systeem weg he
<CasW> Stap over op Python ;)
<CasW> Maar dat doet hij inderdaad al langer, erg vervelend :(
<commandoline> RobinJ:  je eerste regel begint dan met <?
<RobinJ> <?php
<commandoline> klopt, als je die dus weghaalt, werkt het.
<commandoline> maar het is idd overdreven
<RobinJ> ja wete ik maar dan is ook de syntax highlighting weg he
<RobinJ> als ze hun systeem goed beveiligen is zoiets niet nodig :p
<commandoline> hmm <!-- --> op de vorige regel, misschien?
<commandoline> en idd, hij staat te streng afgesteld.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, dat is snel. :)
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, kan je naar ##pytest komen?
<leoquant> berend botje is weg
<tiempjuuh> :p
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik
<StefandeVries> De privatemeetingfunctie werkt nu ook
<leoquant> how was the states botje?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, top
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 5466072848748
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log5466072848748.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: :Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<StefandeVries> Oké
<leoquant> ;startprivatemeeting
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik update de docs binnenkort
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Nu even geen loze pogingen meer, het is al eng genoeg :P
<leoquant> r0n__, en Wanda- de pgp/coc les is woensdag he?
 * leoquant hoopt geen fouten gemaakt te hebben in de planning
<Wanda-> Ja weet ik;-)
<leoquant> ah pfff
<leoquant> welkom
<Wanda-> Dank U.
<r0n__> Hopelijk kan ik er woensdag bij zijn.
<r0n__> Nog een goedenavond ......
<leoquant> ik hoop het ook r0n__
<leoquant> uiteraard ook welkom
<StefandeVries> Niet schrikken :)
<tiempjuuh> aaaaahhhhh
<leoquant> StefandeVries, !
<tiempjuuh> schrikkerdeschrik
<StefandeVries> Zo
<leoquant> goede bekomst StefandeVries
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik kan vanavond niet/beperkt aanwezig zijn bij de meeting
<leoquant> geen punt RobinJ
<leoquant> ronnie
 * StefandeVries zweet peentjes
<StefandeVries> Bijna 19:30
<leoquant> nergens goed voor StefandeVries
<leoquant> hobby/vrijwilligerswerk
<tiempjuuh> ja, het is 19.30
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 3487893963991
<leoquant> even aanwezigheid checken
<leoquant> o/
<StefandeVries> \o/
<johanvd> ik ben er half. ook even eten :)
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> \o/
<tiempjuuh> ofzo?
<leoquant> ;topic Vaststellen notulist.
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Vaststellen notulist.
<leoquant> Ik doe dit wel, zet het verslag op de wiki.
<StefandeVries> Is prima.
<leoquant> ;topic Bespreken notulen vorige keer
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Bespreken notulen vorige keer
<leoquant> Ik heb er geen, jullie?. (Geen opmerkingen)
<StefandeVries> Geen verdere aanmerkingen :)
<RobinJ> wat zijn notulen? :$
<leoquant> tja...:P
<leoquant> ;topic Mwanzo-schema: voortgang, en eindproduct.
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Mwanzo-schema: voortgang, en eindproduct.
<leoquant> Geen wezenlijke vooruitgang. Ik heb genoeg mwanzo schema's gemaakt, maar ze zijn statisch. Ik heb de Italiaanse vrienden gevraagd om HTML  en css code. Maar men is druk, en voorzichtig. Dus het plaatje/schema wat in 1 oogopslag duidelijk maakt hoe de mwanzo structuur in elkaar zit is nog niet op/in orde helaas. Hulp kan ik ook gebruiken op dit vlak, ik weet niet wat de grenzen van moin moin zijn.
<leoquant> Kortom: ik heb hulp nodig
<RobinJ> mwanzo schema's?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb eerst geprobeerd en dat pakte niet goed uit.
 * RobinJ voelt zich niet echt op de hoogte :$
<StefandeVries> Idroy_ kan wellicht helpen
<leoquant> voorbeeld RobinJ : http://www.ubuntu-it.org/sites/default/files/struttura-comunita.png
<RobinJ> ok, en zo moeten er meer gemaakt worden bedoel je?
<leoquant> idroy is druk en codeert niet
<leoquant> hij is gevraagd, dat wel
<leoquant> mwanzo is veel tekst RobinJ
<leoquant> op de wiki
<leoquant> teveel tekst imho
<RobinJ> en dat moet in een kort schema gezet worden dan?
<leoquant> wanneer je mee wil doe dat in een schema te zetten graag
<leoquant> de wiki blijft bestaan
 * commandoline is er vanaf nu ook
<leoquant> maar is meer een naslagwerk
<RobinJ> ik snap zelf eerlijk gezegd amper waar het om gaat dus ben misschien niet de aangewezen persoon :p
<leoquant> :action RobinJ gaat lezen
<StefandeVries> Puntkomma..
<RobinJ> eh? :p
<leoquant> ;action RobinJ gaat lezen
<MwanzoBot> Actiepunt: RobinJ gaat lezen
<RobinJ> huh
<RobinJ> wie wat waar wat gebeurt er
<leoquant> ;topic Nieuwe leden voor ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team; stemming over de kandidaten.
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Nieuwe leden voor ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team; stemming over de kandidaten.
<leoquant> Geen dacht ik...?
<StefandeVries> Nope
<StefandeVries> geen aanmeldingen
<leoquant> ;topic Workshops bespreken.
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Workshops bespreken.
<leoquant> Woensdag de eerste workshop met twee aanmeldingen. GPG/pgp en coc problematiek. De les leunt erg op het werk dat Ronnie vorig seizoen heeft gedaan. Hopelijk maken we ron en wanda ubuntero's.
<Wanda-> Moet lukken
<leoquant> chris zou ook iets doen geloof ik
<StefandeVries> Dat hoop ik ook :)
<leoquant> Wanda-, tuurlijk ツ
<leoquant> commandoline, jij nog plannen?
<commandoline> leoquant: basis html of één van de pythonworkshops wil ik iig wel doen
<leoquant> naise en zeer bedankt
<commandoline> misschien meer dan een als er vraag is maar die toezegging doe ik nog niet ;)
<commandoline> html was het meest populair geloof ik, toch?
<leoquant> groot gelijk
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> de andere is me ontschoten
<commandoline> bash?
<leoquant> huhu indeed
<commandoline> daar heb ik nl. geen ervaring mee behalve hier en daar een commando :P
 * commandoline pakt voor alles python
<leoquant> dat zou chris willen doen
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> ok :P
<leoquant> andere aanmeldingen voor workshopleiders?
<leoquant> ;topic Ideeen op de wiki bespreken. Gedaan. Ik dacht dat chris iets wou doen uit de vele voorstellen?
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Ideeen op de wiki bespreken. Gedaan. Ik dacht dat chris iets wou doen uit de vele voorstellen?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb aangegeven commandoline te helpen waat ik kan
<leoquant> hebben we net gedaan dus...
<leoquant> StefandeVries, \o/
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> ;topic W.V.T.T.K. (Rondvraag; Wat verder ter tafel komt)
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: W.V.T.T.K. (Rondvraag; Wat verder ter tafel komt)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb niks meer voor de tafel.
<leoquant> Ik heb behoefte aan een “rechterhand” om mwanzo te leiden/helpen/verbeteren. Alleen trek ik het niet. Zeker niet om de puntjes op de ie te zetten.
<leoquant> ik ben erg bezet helaas
<StefandeVries> Hmm, ik heb er in 't examenjaar + muzikale dingen ook geen tijd voor om je bij te staan.
<leoquant> kijk ik spreek het gewoon maar uit
<leoquant> het is aan het team er iets mee te doen of niet ツ
<leoquant> het gaat vooral om de organisatie, geen steekjeslaten vallen in de planning
<StefandeVries> We zullen het overwegen :)
<leoquant> Ik hoop het wel!
<commandoline> idd.
<leoquant> Anderen nog opmerkingen?
<leoquant> kritiek?
<r0n__> Alleen op mijzelf :-)
<Wanda-> Ben nog te onervaren.
<leoquant> Wanda-, ok
<leoquant> maar bedankt
<leoquant> ook bedankt onze nieuwe bot
<leoquant> ==>stefan dus
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log3487893963991.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: ::Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> dank allen!
<Wanda-> U ook.
<leoquant> korter vergaderen kan niet
<StefandeVries> dank je, leoquant :)
<leoquant> ツ
<RobinJ> dat was kort :p
<leoquant> even mijn diner afronden...:)
<r0n__> Groeten allemaal.
<commandoline> ging best goed met MwanzoBot, StefandeVries :)
<Wanda-> Ja groetjes terug en tot woensdag ;-)
<StefandeVries> Tevreden :)
<StefandeVries> Alleen het topic krijgt er steeds een dubbele punt bij.
<StefandeVries> Dus eveng efixt
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 5495449707978
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log5495449707978.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: :::Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<commandoline> moet je nog twee kleine dingetjes :P?
<StefandeVries> Nee, hoezo?
<commandoline> commandoline: ACTION pakt voor alles python
<commandoline> commandoline: )
<StefandeVries> Ah, de /me
<RobinJ> hehe
<commandoline> in de logs (toch die dubbele punt niet strippen :P)
<RobinJ> en notice? :p
<commandoline> maar goed, dat zijn maar wat schoonheidsfoutjes...
<StefandeVries> foutjes?
<StefandeVries> Grove blunders, eigenlijk
<commandoline> oh, de boel draait nog (freezet niet, om een recente gebeurtenis erbij te pakken :P) en er komt gewoon een log uit.
<commandoline> dus het zijn schoonheidsfoutjes :P
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 7100573987834
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log7100573987834.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: ::::Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<StefandeVries> De .replace() in de logfunctie weggehaald
<StefandeVries> De : die voor de smiley wegvalt is dus gefixt
<commandoline> :)
<StefandeVries> Die gebeurt al if PRIVMSG :P
<commandoline> als je een fix bedenkt voor die /me houd ik me aanbevolen :P
<commandoline> https://bugs.launchpad.net/justforlearning/+bug/880070 :P
<RobinJ> StefandeVries: is mwanzobot zelfgeschreven (volledig) of gebruikt het een library als smartirc? :p
<StefandeVries> RobinJ, voleldig zelf geschreven
<RobinJ> nice :p
<RobinJ> in.. PHP?
<commandoline> RobinJ: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBotFiBe/files
<StefandeVries> commandoline, ja, als .count('ACTION') > 1: vervangdoorNickName()
<StefandeVries> Maar dat is niet waterdicht
<StefandeVries> Die versie is trouwens ook al weer verouderd :P
<commandoline> nee, je moet eigenlijk ook die tekentjes vervangen
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad
<RobinJ> ah python
<commandoline> die vierkantjes, of wat het ook zijn in wat voor tekenset dan ook
<commandoline> en verouderde versies blijf je houden :P
<RobinJ> ik snap trouwens echt niet hoe launchpad werkt he :p (om er je eigen project op te zetten)
<commandoline> RobinJ: dan zit je goed in -mwanzo, vraag maar raak als je het nog eens een keer wil doen :P
<RobinJ> lol
<StefandeVries> if line[3][1:] == 'ACTION' zou al beter zijn
<RobinJ> ik heb een "branch" aangemaakt, wat dat ook mag zijn (daar moeten de bestanden naar geupload worden vermoed ik zo?)
<RobinJ> maar.. wat moet ik dan doen? :p
<commandoline> ok, eerst even een vraagje.
<RobinJ> is launchpad trouwens bedoeld voor PHP of alleen voor desktop apps?
<commandoline> is de code die je wilt opslaan losse code, of hoort 'ie bij een project?
<commandoline> RobinJ: alles, zolang het maar open source is.
<RobinJ> tis een project dat bestaat uit verschillende mappen en bestanden
<RobinJ> ok
<commandoline> heb je dat project al geregistreerd op launchpad?
<RobinJ> mag ik trouwens zomaar tinymce gebruiken in mn project of moet ik het er ergens bij vermelden of iets dergelijks?
<commandoline> Dus zeg maar dat je zo'n pagina hebt?: http://launchpad.net/openteacher
<RobinJ> ja commandoline
<RobinJ> https://launchpad.net/microcms << de description daar denk ik wel eens over na als het klaar is
<RobinJ> nouja, als  het volledig werkt
<commandoline> ok
<RobinJ> heh
<commandoline> goed, je hebt dus je map met code. Daarvan moet je eerst een bzr branch maken.
<commandoline> en tinymce is geen probleem voor zover ik weet :)
<RobinJ> een wat? :|
<RobinJ> waarom zo ingewikkeld? :|
<commandoline> doordat je een branch hebt, wordt er bijgehouden welke wijzigingen je maakt
<RobinJ> https://code.launchpad.net/~robinj/microcms/microCMS_pre-alpha << is dit juist?
<commandoline> en dat kan je later dus weer terugzien.
<RobinJ> automatisch? of moet je zelf de changelog bijhouden? :p
<commandoline> ook kan je code die andere schrijven erin mergen
<commandoline> en dat gaat compleet automatisch.
<RobinJ> cool
<commandoline> als je een voorbeeldje wilt zien:
<RobinJ> en hoe zit dat met vertalingen dan?
<commandoline> vertel ik je wel als die branch online staat :P
<RobinJ> ok xd
<RobinJ> die staat toch online? :p
<RobinJ> https://code.launchpad.net/~robinj/microcms/microCMS_pre-alpha
<commandoline> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openteachermaintainers/openteacher/3.x/revision/120
<RobinJ> als dat correct is dan.. :p
<commandoline> je code, bedoel ik.
<commandoline> daar zie je alle wijzigingen in de 120 update van OpenTeacher (120ste sinds begin dit jaar)
<RobinJ> xd
<commandoline> maar goed, terug naar jouw code
<commandoline> in de hoofdmap daarvan, voer je het commando 'bzr init' uit.
<commandoline> dat maakt van die map een branch.
<commandoline> je merkt daar verder weinig van.
<RobinJ> is het trouwnes zo dat ik branches moet hebben voro pre-alpha, alpha, beta, release e.d.? of hoe? want nu heb ik een pre-alpha branch ofzo aangemaakt
<commandoline> daarna moet je alle bestanden die de branch in de gaten moet houden toevoegen, dat doe je zo:
<commandoline> bzr add *
<commandoline> RobinJ: Meestal stop je die gewoon allemaal in één branch
<RobinJ> k
<commandoline> en op een bepaald moment noem je iets 'pre-alpha' bijv.
<commandoline> een bepaalde versie van de branch (een zogenaamde revision)
<RobinJ> w8 ff he, ik moet ff mn passworss uit de bestanden halen
<commandoline> ok :)
<RobinJ> oh ik dacht dat de branches revisions waren :o
<commandoline> hmm, een cursus launchpad zou misschien geen gek idee zijn :P
<commandoline> (binnen mwanzo bedoel ik)
<RobinJ> even tussendoor: wat is mwanzo nou eigenlijk? 0.o ik dacht dat het gewoon de vertalingsgroep was
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo eerste alinea legt het redelijk uit
<commandoline> ;def mwanzo
<commandoline> helaas, dat werkt nog niet :P
<RobinJ> aha, ok. en daar ben je automatisch lid van als je bij het vertaalteam zit of niet? :p
<StefandeVries> ;def werkt wel, maar er is nog geen defnitie voor mwanzo
<commandoline> -mwanzo helpt zeg maar mensen die wat binnen Ubuntu NL of de internationale community voor Ubuntu willen doen
<commandoline> hoe je begint e.d.
<commandoline> dus nee, er is niet echt een verband tussen mwanzo en het vertaalteam.
<commandoline> behalve dan dat we dus wel mensen kunnen doorsturen als ze willen helpen met vertalen :P
<RobinJ> aha
<RobinJ> dus eigenlijk ben ik helemaal nog geen lid van mwanzo dan? O.o
<RobinJ> hmm bzr ff installeren
<RobinJ> Created a standalone tree (format: 2a)
<RobinJ> ok heb bzr add * gedaan
<RobinJ> en nu commandoline ? :p
<StefandeVries> Hmm, ik heb de ACTION-fix doorgevoerd
<StefandeVries> Logs zien er nu normaal uit
<StefandeVries> Maar het rare tekentje is naar achteren verhuisd :P
<RobinJ> rare tekentje?
<RobinJ> ik zag helemaal geen raar tekentje
<StefandeVries> Nou, ik noem dat rare tekentje vanaf nu 'action-indicator' en noem het een feature :P
<RobinJ> eh
<RobinJ> dit? />
<commandoline> RobinJ: je hebt net je eerste revisie afgemaakt
<RobinJ> blijkbaar? :p
<commandoline> en nu wil je zeggen dat dat ook echt een aparte revisie is
<commandoline> dat doe je door een 'commit' te doen
<commandoline> en dat gaat zo:
<commandoline> bzr commit -m "Beschrijving van wat er veranderd is, in dit geval iets als 'Initial launchpad release' zou ik doen."
<commandoline> als dat gebeurd is, hoef je alleen de branch op launchpad nog te synchroniseren met je lokale branch
<commandoline> dat gaat zo:
<RobinJ> robin@robin-Latitude-D620:~/Documenten/PHP/µCMS$ bzr commit -m 'Initial Launchpad release'
<RobinJ> bzr: ERROR: Unable to determine your name.
<RobinJ> Please, set your name with the 'whoami' command.
<RobinJ> E.g. bzr whoami "Your Name <name@example.com>"
<commandoline> oh, vergeten :P
<RobinJ> :p
<commandoline> doen wat er staat :P
<RobinJ> bzr whoami "Robin J. <broederjacobs@gmail.com>"
<RobinJ> zo?
<commandoline> ja, helaas staat je mailadres nu wel in de IRC logs :(
<commandoline> maar het klopt wel.
<commandoline> :)
<RobinJ> maakt dat wat uit dan? :p
<StefandeVries> Neuh
<RobinJ> mijn e-mailadres vind je overal
<commandoline> spambots kunnen het lezen
<StefandeVries> In dit kanaal niet
<commandoline> in de logs
<commandoline> maar goed, als het jou niet uitmaakt is het geen probleem
<RobinJ> meh
<RobinJ> idd, filtert gmail er wel uit die spam
<RobinJ> en nu? :p
<commandoline> bzr push lp:microcms
<RobinJ> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<RobinJ> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<RobinJ> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/microcms": no supported schemes
<RobinJ> xd
<commandoline> dat zorgt ervoor dat alle revisies in jouw branch zeg maar gekopieerd worden naar launchpad.
<commandoline> hmm, ik heb al dat soort dingen al opgezet dus daarom vergeet ik het :P
<RobinJ> $ bzr launchpad-login RobinJ
<RobinJ> ?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<RobinJ> urgh
<RobinJ> bzr: ERROR: The user robinj has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad.
<RobinJ> See <https://launchpad.net/people/+me>
<StefandeVries> Al moet je wel je SSH-sleutel naar Launchpad uploaden
<StefandeVries> Dat dus :P
<RobinJ> meestal als er iets van een key in voor komt betekent het een hoop geklooi...
<RobinJ> ssh-sleutel? wat? O.o
<commandoline> even de documentatie daarvoor opzoeken
<RobinJ> :p
<commandoline> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<RobinJ> wat een gedoe :p
<commandoline> tsja, een veiligheidsmaatregel
<commandoline> zodat ik niet onder jouw naam branches kan aanpassen, zeg maar :P
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<StefandeVries> https://code.launchpad.net/~stefandevries/+junk/MwanzoBot
<RobinJ> moet ik ee passphrase ingeven?
<StefandeVries> Controleert en kijkt u maar.
<StefandeVries> RobinJ, nee
<commandoline> RobinJ: je moet er zelf eentje verzinnen
<StefandeVries> Ow
<commandoline> en ik zou het dus wel doen
<StefandeVries> Dat heb ik niet gedaan met mijn sleutelpaar :P
<commandoline> maar daar verschillen de meningen over :P
<StefandeVries> Dat blijkt :P
<RobinJ> what the.. ascii art? :D
<commandoline> wordt die computer ooit wel eens gebruikt door anderen die je niet kent?
<RobinJ> nop
<StefandeVries> Bij mij ook niet
<commandoline> dan kan je het op zich wel weglaten denk ik
<RobinJ> ehm.. het bestand dat die me nu gegeven heeft mag ik nooit verliezen vermoed ik? of kan ik het later gewoon opnieuw maken ofzo?
<StefandeVries> Je kunt later een ander sleutelpaar maken en die dan weer naar Launchpad uplaoden
<commandoline> je kan het later opnieuw aanmaken, maar dan moet je dit proces weer opnieuw doen
<commandoline> :P
<RobinJ> doh xd
<RobinJ> uh
<RobinJ> de bestandsnaam die ik opgaf... dara is geen bestand verschenen
<RobinJ> ow toch wel :p
<RobinJ> en nu?
<RobinJ> nog steeds
<RobinJ> robin@robin-Latitude-D620:~/Documenten/PHP/µCMS$ bzr launchpad-login RobinJ
<RobinJ> bzr: ERROR: The user robinj has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad.
<RobinJ> See <https://launchpad.net/people/+me>
<commandoline> je hebt een stap in die handleiding gemist
<commandoline> 'Registering ssh keys with launchpad' heette het ofzo
<commandoline> nou ja, dit is allemaal eenmalig gelukkig.
<commandoline> Je hoeft later alleen nog commit en push te herhalen
<commandoline> en evt. add als je nieuwe bestanden toevoegd
<RobinJ> aha ok
<RobinJ> ... zeg ajb dat de uploadsnelheid nog omhoog gaat?
<RobinJ> ok ijs klaar
<RobinJ> ok, and what about translations?
<RobinJ> https://code.launchpad.net/~robinj/microcms/trunk
<RobinJ> ... ligt het aan mij of staat er nergezns een downloadlink ofzo?
<commandoline> klopt, je kan daar bzr voor gebruiken
<commandoline> op een willekeurige locatie: bzr branch lp:microcms
<RobinJ> ... veel projecten hebben toch gewoon een downloadlink naar een bestandje?
<RobinJ> das ietsje interessanter :\
<commandoline> dat doe je zodra je klaar bent voor een release
<RobinJ> ok :p
<commandoline> dan maak je die aan in launchpad (geeft de optie om bijv. een release note eraan te koppelen)
<RobinJ> paar weken of maanden dus :p
<commandoline> en dan kan je ook een download toevoegen
<commandoline> bijv.
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> en vertalingen? ik vermoed dat dat wat codewerk gaat vergen?
<commandoline> voor vertalen: gebruik je gettext?
<commandoline> dat is een systeem om te vertalen nl..
<RobinJ> ehwat?
<commandoline> beschikbaar in php voor zover ik weet
<commandoline> http://php.net/manual/en/book.gettext.php
<RobinJ> https://launchpad.net/php-gettext/ << met dit?
<RobinJ> ah
<commandoline> da's een andere library
<commandoline> http://mel.melaxis.com/devblog/2005/08/06/localizing-php-web-sites-using-gettext/ <- staat ook hoog in google
<commandoline> maar ik heb geen ervaring met gettext in php dus daar kan ik je verder niet mee helpen
<commandoline> in veel frameworks zit het ook geloof ik
<RobinJ> ziet er uit als weer een heel gedie xd
<commandoline> (ik heb codeigniter gebruik in het verleden)
<commandoline> tsja, vertalen van je software gaat niet automatisch :P
<RobinJ> ik dacht gewoon iets als $launchpad->setLanguage('nl'); en dan voor een string iets als $launchpad->translation('Tekst hierzo');
<RobinJ> bedankt iig commandoline
<RobinJ> :p
<commandoline> RobinJ: daar komt het ook ongeveer op neer
<commandoline> alleen dan heet het net wat anders, en moet je nog iets meer info geven voordat 'ie alle vertaalbestanden laadt :P
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<leoquant> later teamers
<trijntje> zo, de nieuwe ubuntu is goed voor mn accu, gemiddeld gebruik onder de 7 watt
<StefandeVries> Netjes :)
<Snicksie> mijn verbruik is helaas wat hoger ^^
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-25
<StefandeVries> Hi Snicksie :)
<Snicksie> hi StefandeVries :)
<Snicksie> hoe isset ermee?
<StefandeVries> Goed :)
<StefandeVries> Met jou?
<leoquant> snicksie...
<StefandeVries> Kijk eens aan :)
<leoquant> OerHeks, de stichting staat los van ubuntu-nl he
<leoquant> het is feitelijk geen team imho
<leoquant> het faciliteert enkel
 * StefandeVries denkt aan de Community Server :D
<StefandeVries> Zozo
<erkan^> hallo allemaal, ik heb een vraag. als ik open thunderbird of firefox, dan wordt Nederlandstalig weergegeven. maar bij profilemanager wordt Engels weergegeven, hoe wijzig ik van EN naar NL: http://picpaste.com/pics/thunderbird_profilemanager-Oa8rrPfJ.1319544622.png ?
<Idroy_> ey oh
<RawChid> Tijdens het inloggen erkan^
<RawChid> Dus in het aanmeldscherm...
<erkan^> wat bedoel je, RawChid ?
<RawChid> 14:11:28 <+erkan^> hallo allemaal, ik heb een vraag. als ik open thunderbird of firefox, dan wordt  Nederlandstalig weergegeven. maar bij profilemanager wordt Engels weergegeven, hoe  wijzig ik van EN naar NL:  http://picpaste.com/pics/thunderbird_profilemanager-Oa8rrPfJ.1319544622.png ?
<RawChid> Dat bedoelde ik
<erkan^> hoe, RawChid ?
<RawChid> Weet ik niet uit mn hoofd, vraag anders in #ubuntu-nl
<erkan^> kee )-:
<RobinJ> Moet ik voor een kleine aanpassing weer bzr commit doen? of alleen bzr push?
<RobinJ> ik begin zo te denken dat bazaar explorer (die gui tool voor bzr) nog maar in alpha-stage is...
<RobinJ> ik krijg mn project niet geopend, crasht elke keer
<RobinJ> cool
<RobinJ> ik begin het nut van launchpad te zien :p
<leoquant> mooi!
<RobinJ> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robinj/microcms/trunk/revision/2?start_revid=2 << je kan altijd zien wat je wanneer verandert hebt, met gevolg dat je altijd backups hebt :p
<RobinJ> launchpad moet wel veel webruimte hebben voor grote projecten
<RobinJ> vertalingen kunnen ook handig zijn eens ik door heb hoe ik het implementeer
<leoquant> RobinJ, je zit goed hier
<JanC> RobinJ: er zijn ook nautilus & gedit plugins voor bzr, etc.
<JanC> (geen idee wat je momenteel precies gebruikt)
<leoquant> bye bye team
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Ronnie1> ey
<Idroy_> Hey, Ronnie1
<Idroy_> hoe is het?
<ronnie> prima hier Idroy_
<Idroy_> mooi
<ronnie> alhoewel nog steeds druk
<ronnie> heb wel zin in zaterdag
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> Ronnie, Erwinsk is weer actief, zie ik :)
<Idroy_> Is bezig met een mascotte volgens mij
<ronnie> oh, hij stuurde mij inderdaad een week of wat geleden  een mail dat hij weer terug is
<Idroy_> Ah ja
<ronnie> heb je laatst nog wat aan het nieuwe forum thema geklooid?
<ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: heb jij toevallig nog tijd gehad om te kijken naar de navigatie van het nieuwe forum?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hey ronnie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb er wel naar gekeken ja.
<Idroy_> Ja/nee, ik ben er nog wel mee bezig geweest, ik heb een week geleden nog wat eraan verandert, nu zie je dat ¨new¨icon ook als je het forum in het nederlands hebt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een poging gedaan om te kijken of de tabbed pagina methode ook zou kunnen werken voor het forum.
<Idroy_> en is in de juiste kleur nu
<ronnie> Idroy_ goed bezig
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij zou een tab achtig menu voor het forum ook wel kunnen werken.
<Idroy_> Verder, wil ik ook even wachten wat jij van plan bent met de ¨locked¨ en ¨sticky¨ topics (die achtergrond)
<Idroy_> Verder heb ik nog wat andere veranderingen gedaan, maar dat is iets langer geleden :)
<RawChid> RobinJ: is het verschil tussen commit en push duidelijk nu?
<ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik ben benieuwd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kan wel even een plaatje maken, moment.
<ronnie> Idroy_ tja, die locked en sticky zal een probleem blijven. ik heb nog geen tijd gehad om daar goed over na te denken
<Idroy_> Idd, sowieso moeten die kleuren anders (die staan nu sowieso niet goed). En verder moeten we dan kijken hoe we dat met die randen gaan doen
<Idroy_> van die iconen
<Idroy_> mss valt het dan ook wel mee qua karteligheid als die kleuren anders zijn
<ronnie> ik vraag me ook af of die kleuren nu echt nodig zijn
<Idroy_> Ik ook
<ronnie> te veel kleuren kan sowieso een bonte kermis worden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ronnie, hier is een plaatje:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5618/forumtest.png
<Idroy_> Kan je met een sticky, in plaats van een achtergrond kleurtje, een balkje onder de onderste sticky topic plaatsen
<Idroy_> ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het ziet er alleen niet uit omdat de letters van het forum e.d. te groot zijn vergeleken met de rest.
<ronnie> onder de onderste zal wat lastig zijn omdat je dan in PHP moet gaan rommelen
<Idroy_> En onder elk topic?
<ronnie> Idroy_: hmm, ik denk niet dat dat de oplossing is. ik vraag me af als we niets doen of dat stickys dan duidelijk genoeg zijn
<Idroy_> Het heeft al wel een icoontje, en hij staat sowieso bovenaan
<Idroy_> Idd, mss kan het ook wel helemaal zonder iets erbij
<Idroy_> oh, en kijk eens naar dat topic icoontje op het plaatje die Thomas net heeft gestuurd, die heeft ook zo´n randje.
<ronnie> we kunnen verschillende dingen proberen
<Idroy_> Dat zijn volgens mij de enige plekken waar het voorkomt
<ronnie> ja, daar moeten we ook een oplossing voor vinden :(\
<Idroy_> Misschien die oranjebalk wat verder naar rechts laten beginnen? En het Icoontje iets naar links
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ronnie, ik ben trouwens al een flink stuk op weg met de module voor dat drupal tabbed pagina content type. Daar was iemand in geïnteresseerd?
<ronnie> misschien de beheerder van ubuntu-it
<ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: jij gaat toch naar t-dose, voor LPI toch?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zaterdag ga ik ja.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kom jij ook nog?
<ronnie> ok, ik denk dat ik zaterdag ook kom, ik wil de eerste 2 presentaties bijwonen (caching en database)
<ronnie> zondag weet ik nog niet, presentaties zitten er voor mij niet bji
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Leuk, dan treffen we elkaar.
<ronnie> we treffen elkaar ook komende zaterdag al in apeldoorn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Owja. :)
<Idroy_> hoe maak ik een nieuwe pagina in de wiki?
<Idroy_> nevermind
<erkan^> van ubuntu, lordnoid ?
<erkan^> Idroy_, ?
<erkan^> of wikipedia?
<Idroy_> Van ubuntu, maar het is al gelukt :)
<erkan^> cool
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> ik weet het niet of heb ik nog steeds wiki van ubuntu.. effe zoeken
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan/zoom :D
<erkan^> het is nog niet klaar
<erkan^> dat moet ook geredigeerd worden :p
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-26
<Dimitry> hallo
<Dimitry> is er iemand?
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<RawChid> 1 goede middag
<StefandeVries> hi Idroy_
<Idroy_> hey
<StefandeVries> hi leoquant
<leoquant> hoi ツ
<leoquant> meh ubuntu heeft zijn logbot teruggetrokken uit -klas
<Idroy_> hmmmm, das jammer
<leoquant> ik mail even hierover
<Idroy_> verstandig :-)
<StefandeVries> Right
<StefandeVries> Slechte ethernetkabel vervangen door één die zowaar in de pc blijft zitten
<tiempjuuh> hoi Idroy_ XD
<Idroy_> hey tiempjuuh :P
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<tiempjuuh> wat vind jij van 'ubundie'? (die mascotte)
<Idroy_> Ik vind hem wel grappig, ik ben benieuwd of er nog meer ideeën bijkomen. Dit is de link naar de projectpagina op de wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/mascotte. Mocht je nog een idee hebben ofzo, zet het er op :-). (hoe meer hoe beter!)
<tiempjuuh> die van LuukdeLeest is ook wel geinig, simpel, doch doeltrefend :P
<Idroy_> Er zijn wel leuke dingen te maken opzich
<tiempjuuh> ik heb nu nog geen idee
<tiempjuuh> misschien bedenk ik ooit nog iets
<tiempjuuh> dan is het idee er wel, maar uitwerken kan ik echt niet hoor :P
<Idroy_> Als je iets bedenkt, maar er een schets van, en pleur het op de project pagina :-)
<tiempjuuh> oke
<Idroy_> En uiteindelijk, mochten er een paar leuke tussen zitten, dan kunnen we wel kijken of diegene hetzelf kan uitwerken, of dat iemand anders dat moet doen. Maarja dat zien we dan wel, lijkt me :-)
<Snicksie> pf, amai... k ben toch wat moe :p
<tiempjuuh> vertel
<Snicksie> bwah, gelopen voor 24urenloop :p
<Dimitry2> j
<Dimitry2> J
<Dimitry2> ja
<Dimitry2>  dit heb ik tiempjuuh
<Dimitry2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719818/
<leoquant> hmm een hkp adres voor keyservers bij seahorse
<leoquant> ik dacht enkel aan http adressen
<leoquant> hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371.....:/ wikipedia bevestigd dit
<leoquant> d=t
<Idroy_> Zo... bijna iedereen heeft hier nu voice :)
<leoquant> eventjes
<Idroy_> Ah, er moet wat getest worden ofzo?
<leoquant> nee, ik kan hier bij teveel ruis alles op +m zetten
<Idroy_> +m is?
<leoquant> wanda en r0n komen voor de coc
<StefandeVries> Alleen mensen met voice kunnen dan praten hier
<leoquant> moderated
<Idroy_> ah ja, of course
<leoquant> idd
<Idroy_> moderated, daar staat die m dus voor :P
<Idroy_> Ik had al zo´n vermoeden :)
<leoquant> ja ツ
<CasW> Oh, ik dacht altijd mute :P
<leoquant> kijk volk
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Druk heen en weer van bots hier
<leoquant> CasW, is geen bot
<commandoline> hij moet +o hebben om echt 100% te kunnen functioneren, maar ik denk dat dit ook wel genoeg is voor vandaag.
<leoquant> nog niet
<CasW> Wacht even
<commandoline> hmm, er zitten er wel meer in -team...
<CasW> IRCBotImproved wel ;)
<leoquant> moet dat in klas? ツ
<commandoline> eh, ja, daar wel.
<leoquant> idd CasW een warm welkom altijd van je bot
<commandoline> hmm, iedereen krijgt dubbel voice :P
<CasW> :P Danke
<leoquant> hee!!! r0n__
<r0n__> Yes, opa is er .............. goedenavond !!
<leoquant> r0n__, hier vragen stellen
<leoquant> in klas mag niets feitelijk
<leoquant> \o/
<r0n__> waar is de klas ?
<commandoline> leoquant: op is in #ubuntu-nl-klas wel nodig
<commandoline> r0n__: #ubuntu-nl-klas
<Idroy_> sweet, dubbele voice
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> hmm, sorry als mensen nu heel even voice verliezen, ik ging zonet wat te snel.
<leoquant> we wachten op wanda
<leoquant> r0n__, heb je wachtwoorden en sleutels geinstalleerd?
<leoquant> dat ook op xubuntu
<r0n__> Nee, die schijn je maar één keer te krijgen ?
<leoquant> kijk even of je dat prog hebt geinstalleerd
<r0n__> welke ?
<leoquant> vroeger: seahorse
<r0n__> is er .
<leoquant> wachtwoorden en sleutels r0n__
<leoquant> ok
<r0n__> Dat is het probleem, ik krijg één van de sleutels niet meer, mogelijk moet ik dan een nieuw account aanmaken vrees ik.,
<leoquant> dat kan hoor
<leoquant> nou tom.....
<commandoline> hij heeft nog 40 seconden :P
<StefandeVries> En anders zet ik MwanzoBot weer volledig aan.
<CasW> Live parting, kijken of 'ie het doet :P
<CasW> ;part
<CasW> :D
<leoquant> hmm 1 leerling....
<Idroy_> hmmmmmm
<StefandeVries> wanda zit in #ubuntu-nl
<Idroy_> daar is ie al
<CasW> ;part
<Idroy_> alleen zit ie hier nog niet, maarja...
<commandoline> ik heb hem al even per PM het adres doorgegeven
<commandoline> In Ubuntu 11.10 komt dat neer op de Ubuntu knop (linksbovenin) en dan zoeken op 'Wachtwoorden en sleutelbossen'
<commandoline> (het programma starten)
<StefandeVries> Wanda en Ron zijn beiden geen Unitygebruikers :P
<leoquant> dat aanmaken kost tijd r0n__ en wanda
<r0n__> Het loopt .....
<commandoline> dat kan ik niet weten, ik geef het er voor de zekerheid even bij ;)
<r0n__> Menu > iinstellingen > Wachtwpprden...
<r0n__> Welke server moet ik kiezen ?
<leoquant>  hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<r0n__> Gaat niet
<leoquant> dropdownmenu niet r0n__ ?
<leoquant> je kunt hem toevoegen....
<r0n__> Kan niet sychroniseren
<leoquant> foutmelding?
<r0n__> internal server errror
<leoquant> kan iemand r0n__  even oppikken hier
<leoquant> ga ik door ik klas
<commandoline> ik heb niet dezelfde versie geloof ik
<commandoline> maar ik heb hier ook internal server error
<commandoline> ligt de server er niet net nu uit?
<r0n__> Ook Xubuntu misschien ?
<commandoline> Ik geloof dat 'ie wel vaker instabiel is.
<commandoline> (Kunnen anderen even testen?)
<leoquant> dat zou heeeeeel vervelend zijn nu...:/
<StefandeVries> Ik moest destijds ook een paar keer wachten
<commandoline> r0n__: dat zou niet uit moeten maken
<r0n__> ik blijf het wel proberen !
<commandoline> internal server error betekent in principe dat het probleem bij de sleutelserver ligt.
<commandoline> ok
<Idroy_> Ik kan het nu niet testen, zit op windows :D. (ik was van plan om te gamen, nu niet meer en bleef erin hangen ;-))
<leoquant> verdorie!
<leoquant> krijg hier ook een melding...
<Idroy_> Wat een timing. ;-)
<r0n__> Ook internal server erro ?
<r0n__> hahaha, Murphy !
<Idroy_> Inderdaad
<r0n__> De blauwe balk loopt tot 75% en dan staat het vast.
<commandoline> hier ook, daar valt niets aan te doen behalve afwachten
<leoquant> heel erg sneu dit
<commandoline> je hoeft +me niet te vervangen, launchpad stuurt je automatisch door.
<r0n__> Ach, ik probeer het al een jaar .....
<commandoline> en ja, vervelend :(
<leoquant> r0n__, ....ik kan er niets aan doen
<r0n__> Dan bewaar ik de andere IRC sessie, en dan probeer ik het later nog een keer .....
<leoquant> of copy paste de les
<r0n__> Net 4 dagen geleden gestopt met roken en dan krijg je dit :-)
<leoquant> ik baal...
<commandoline> niets aan te doen, die server ligt er wel vaker uit heb ik gelezen...
<StefandeVries> dat is inderdaad zo
<Idroy_> LOL; (Quit: IRCBotImproved never quits.)
<leoquant> :(
<r0n__> de server is wel te pingen, dus het staat aan.
<CasW> Hij is ook niet gestopt, ik herstartte hem en had #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo uit de autojoinlijst gehaald
<CasW> :P
<Idroy_> Ah ja
<leoquant> r0n__, ?
<r0n__> ik ben er
<commandoline> hmm, bij mij blijft het internal server error
<commandoline> maar misschien hebben anderen meer geluk :)
<r0n__> hier ook
<leoquant> internal error hier
<r0n__> Kon niet communiceren met ‘keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371’: Internal Server Error
<leoquant> via determinal werkt dan ook niet...
<leoquant> ik ga even heel boos zijn
<StefandeVries> :O
<r0n__> Niet doen, één met een bloeddruk van > 200 is genoeg.
<commandoline> leoquant: schop JFLbot maar uit -nl-mwanzo
<commandoline> beste oplossing om klas wel weer goed te krijgen qua rechten :P
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<r0n__> In iedergeval allemaal bedankt, de les staat als COC op mijn bereaublad opgeslagen
<StefandeVries> Volgende keer beter :)
<commandoline> r0n__: je kan altijd hier in -mwanzo vragen stellen mocht het toch nog niet helemaal lukken.
<commandoline> er is altijd wel iemand die kan helpen.
<r0n__> Dat zal ik zeker niet laten, maar mogelijk was dit de vorige keren ook het probleem .....
<commandoline> dat zou best kunnen, hoewel over het algemeen die server toch online is.
<r0n__> Toen deed ik het volgens de handleiding in een terminal,
<r0n__> Ach, Murphy is ook Engelstalig ....
<commandoline> mja, zo heb ik het ook nog gedaan destijds
<commandoline> :P
<leoquant> hpk toch http ofzo...(?)
<commandoline> hpk staat hier voorgeconfigureerd in seahorse, dus dat zal het wel zijn.
<leoquant> r0n__, kom gewoon langs hier
<leoquant> commandoline, daarom
<leoquant> maar de les van ronnie ging via http
<leoquant> leesik
<commandoline> het zou best kunnen dat 'ie dan via een omweg toch nog op dezelfde plek uitkomt.
<leoquant> en voeg http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 toe als deze nog niet aanwezig is
<leoquant> kies in de dropdown 'sleutels publiceren naar' voor "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371"
<leoquant> maar er staat geen http in het menu
<commandoline> nee, en toevoegen lukt mij hier niet zonder crash :P
<leoquant> haha je kunt het toevoegen idd...
<leoquant> laters mensen
<commandoline> dag leoquant! (en bedankt voor de verder goede workshop!)
<r0n__> Bedankt allemaal voor de moeite.
<r0n__> Prettige avond verder en tot de volgende keer.
<commandoline> tot ziens, r0n__.
<erkan^> commandoline, ?
<commandoline> hoi erkan^
<erkan^> hey commandoline
<erkan^> gebruik je lo writer?
<commandoline> eh, zo nu en dan, hoezo?
<erkan^> ik heb een mediawiki (extensie van lo) om ubuntu wiki connect geprobeerd, het lukt me niet. of is ie geen geschikt?
<commandoline> dat werkt waarschijnlijk niet omdat zowel wiki.ubuntu-nl.org als wiki.ubuntu.com moinmoin gebruiken
<commandoline> en geen mediawiki
<commandoline> (verschillende systemen)
<erkan^> ok
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-27
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> :\
<leoquant> wassup?
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Over 5 minuten naar de tandarts.
<StefandeVries> Groot onderhoud, rechterkant deze keer
<leoquant> haha
<StefandeVries> Vorige week linkerkant, dus ik ben weer symmetrisch zometeen
<leoquant> tjonge
<leoquant> sterkte :P
<StefandeVries> Vorige week heb ik 't ook overleefd, dus dat wordt vandaag - hopelijk - ook geen probleem.
<StefandeVries> Dank je :)
<leoquant> je voelt er toch niets van?
<StefandeVries> Nee, verdovingen
<StefandeVries> Maar dat zijn vier spuiten in totaal
<leoquant> nou..relax vier!!!!!!??
<StefandeVries> En ook daar voel je geen pijn van, maar ze zien er wel angstaanjagend uit. :P
<leoquant> idd:)
<StefandeVries> Ja, boven en onder twee
<StefandeVries> De eerste is zodat je de tweede niet voelt. :P
<leoquant> je kunt geen kant op he bij de dentist
<leoquant> das eng idd
<StefandeVries> Nou goed. Ik ga
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> doei
<StefandeVries> tot later :)
<leoquant> CasW, \o/
<leoquant> erkan^, \o/
<CasW> leoquant: \o/?
<CasW> :P
<leoquant> jaaah
<erkan^> hey leoquant en CasW
<CasW> Ha erkan
<leoquant> allo erkan^ &zippo
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen
<erkan^> goedemorgen RawChid
<CasW> Eén goede morgen, RawChid
<RawChid> Hoe is het hier?
<erkan^> goed, ik ben klaar met wiki. nu gaat firebeard die week redigeren, RawChid
<erkan^> en met U?
<CasW_> Ja, goed, RawChid ;)
<CasW> Waarom werkt deze code niet? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/720484/
<CasW> Nouja, pauze!
<RawChid> Met mij is het ook wel goed
<RawChid> Klaar met wiki erkan^, wat heb je gemaakt?
<RawChid> Oeh asm, dat heb ik lang niet aangeraakt CasW :P
<erkan^> zoom
<RawChid> Ah oke
<CasW> Ik ben terug
<StefandeVries> Ik ook
<StefandeVries> En lang leve verdovingen
<CasW> Verdovingen?
<StefandeVries> Ik moest vandaag naar de tandarts voor rechtsboven en rechtsonder
<CasW> Ah, altijd leuk
<erkan^> uitgetrokken?
<StefandeVries> Uitgeboord en opgevuld.
<Snicksie> gelukkig kom ik daar niet zo vaak :p
<StefandeVries> Elk half jaar voor controle.
<erkan^> vier jaar geleden heeft de tandarts mijn vier verstandkiezen eruitgetrokken
<StefandeVries> Da's minder.
<StefandeVries> Hallo Thomas_de_Graaff :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, nog gevoelloos?
<leoquant> soms blijft zo'n verdoving lang "hangen"
<erkan^> nu heb ik niet meer last (-:
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ja.
<erkan^> ik ben al 1,5 jaar niet naar de tandarts geweest
<StefandeVries> zware verdovingen
<StefandeVries> Dat wordt leuk als ze uitgewerkt zijn
<erkan^> ook niet lekker tong proeven?
<StefandeVries> Ik kan niks met m'n mond nee
<erkan^> ongeveer twee á vier uren later wordt de verdoving verwidjerd
<StefandeVries> de vorige keer duurde het inderdaad 4 uur tot ze helemaal uitgewerkt waren
<leoquant> eens kijken of wanda inmiddels ubuntero is....hij heeft klaarvblijkelijk al wel een sleutel geupload
<StefandeVries> Ah, mooi.
<leoquant> gisteravond laat heb ik hetzelfde gedaan overigens, zonder problemen
<StefandeVries> Wel weer ontzettend toevallig dat op dát moment..
<StefandeVries> De servers eruit lagen
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~r0n
<leoquant> ik kreeg een bedankje van r0n
<leoquant> hij heeft de les die op de wiki staat nog eens doorlopen, dus hij is ubuntero nu!
<leoquant> was het toch niet voor niets
<StefandeVries> Mooi! :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, die les had ik van te voren uitgewerkt, maar de live les is niet gelogd door ubuntu.com
<leoquant> heeft jou bot nog gelogd?
<StefandeVries> Nee, dan hadden we ;startmeeting moeten geven.
<Snicksie> ah, een les op gpg-keys gisteren? :p
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> idd
<StefandeVries> En het daarme ondertekene van de CoC
<Snicksie> k had dat vrij gemakkelijk gefixed toch :p
<Snicksie> uhu
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik ben m'n netbookje nu aan het omtoveren tot een Debianbakkie om mwanzobot te kunnen hosten
<leoquant> het zijn ingwikkelde stappen voor leden, blijkt
<leoquant> r0n was al jaren bezig...:/
<leoquant> StefandeVries, klinkt helemaal goed!
<leoquant> zenix ben ik mee bezig
<leoquant> kijken hoe dat servertechnisch werkt
<leoquant> tot vanmidag
<Snicksie> oei, tja... niet iedereen is natuurlijk even technisch aangelegd :)
<Snicksie> en als je puur voor translations/wiki / guides wil bezig gaan, dan is dat vrij technisch :)
<StefandeVries> :D
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> Aight.
<StefandeVries> Dat was logisch
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 605106628420
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://87.209.6.90/logs/log605106628420.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: :Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 5789380142258
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://87.209.6.90/logs/log5789380142258.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting : Maandag 24 Oktober: 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys.
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> JanC, permission to enter #ubuntu-nl?
<leoquant> commandoline, r0n is ubuntero.....:P
<commandoline> :D
<commandoline> mooi
<commandoline> JFL gaf gister trouwens een bug, goed dat we 'm niet gebruikt hebben :P
<leoquant> ok welke?
<commandoline> het bleef draaien, maar chat kwam niet door
<leoquant> hmmm, we kunnen testdraaien. ping me maar when needed
<commandoline> ik denk dat 'ie crashte op iets in -mwanzo, want in ##PyTest heeft het altijd gewerkt.
<commandoline> maar goed, het is ongetwijfeld wel op te lossen :)
<leoquant> yep ツ
<leoquant> ik bedoel maar, dat we ook hier kunnen proefraaien: mwanzo en klas
<leoquant> draaien
<leoquant> ik ga windows opzoeken..:/
<leoquant> doeg
<leoquant> zo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-28
<StefandeVries> Moge
<leoquant> StefandeVries, Ronnie en iedereen goodmorning
<Idroy_> ey oh
<AS> HOE KAN IK AAN EEN UBUNUT INSTALATIE CD KOMEN?
<Ronnie> hey AS, daar zijn verschilende manieren voor
<Ronnie> je kunt deze downloaden: www.ubuntu-nl.org/getubuntu/download
<Ronnie> een ubuntu steunpunt in je omgeving benaderen: kaart.ubuntu-nl.org
<AS> hallo ronnie downloaden kan ik niet omdat mijn systeem steeds vastloopt,daarom wil ik graag de cd bestellen
<Ronnie> bestellen bij canonical kan ook: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<AS> ok bedankt voor de link
<Idroy_> hmmm
<RawChid> Of een vriend of buurman vragen te downloaden...
<Idroy_> kan ook :)
<Idroy_> ah, het is Wanda en Ron toch gelukt om de COC te signen? :)
<Idroy_> hmmm, over 1.5 week kan ik misschien de nickname Idroy weer terug krijgen (zolang die kerel maar niet in de tussentijd online komt) :)
<tiempjuuh> hoezo
<tiempjuuh> heeft iemand je nickname gejat?
<tiempjuuh> of heb jij de nickname van iemand anders gejat?
<Idroy_> Nou, geen van beiden eigenlijk
<Idroy_> Ik gebruik altijd Idroy, en dus ook hier op IRC, totdat op een gegeven moment iemand Nickprotection aan had gezet op "Idroy", degene die hem dus registered had (ergens eind vorig jaar), dus nu gebruik ik "idroy_"
<Idroy_> Maarja, zodra die kerel 10 weken niet heeft ingelogd, dan laat ik hem denk ik releasen
<Idroy_> zodat ik hem kan gebruiken :)
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> en dan kun jij hem registeren
<tiempjuuh> en dan heb jij het recht op die naam
<Idroy_> ye
<CasW> Hé, het topic is achterhaald; workshop: 26-10-2011 gpg/pgp keys
<commandoline> daar valt weinig aan te doen tot leoquant er is
<commandoline> voor zover ik weet
<RawChid> ;resettopic
<RawChid> ?resettopic
<RawChid> Hmm, viel te proberen :P
<tiempjuuh> je moet toch iets
<tiempjuuh> hocus spocus tover het achterhaalde topic groen
<tiempjuuh> :)
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<commandoline> CasW wees ons er net op dat het topic verouderd is
<commandoline> kan jij dat aanpassen?
<tiempjuuh> ah, dag leoquant
<leoquant> commandoline, sure
<commandoline> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December.  19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRC: datum volgt.
<commandoline> hmm, bij een workshop IRC zou JFL wel handig zijn :P
<commandoline> eens zien of ik 'm binnen redelijke tijd productieklaar kan krijgen.
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> commandoline, ik ga die workshop IRC binnenkort geven. tussen nu en december
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> ook voor nieuwe mensen/leden die nog onbekend zijn met irc
<leoquant> of relatief onbekend
<leoquant> bijvoorbeeld wanda
<commandoline> weet ik
<leoquant> het blijfty erg omslachtig om alles individueel uit te leggen
<leoquant> daar gaat via pm's erg veel tijd in zitten
<leoquant> misschien dat ik al een topic start op het forum en de mailinglijst
<commandoline> zit wat in, hoewel dit ook herhalen blijft.
<leoquant> om de workshop aan te kondigen
<commandoline> ok :)
<CasW> Hmm, had JFL niet ook een "herspeel-mogelijkheid? Hoe werkt die precies?
<CasW> *JFLBot
<CasW> *Dat dingie ;)
<commandoline> CasW: het is JFL
<CasW> Oké :P
<commandoline> en dat is redelijk te doen :P
<leoquant> commandoline, ja de coc en IRC zijn herhalende workshops..:)
<commandoline> leoquant: weet ik, maar die zouden dus misschien ook om te schrijven zijn naar een handleiding en dan wordt de workshop verder alleen maar vragenuurtje zeg maar
<leoquant> maar ook wanda is ubuntero nu.
<commandoline> ja :)
<commandoline> dat moet dan alleen wel makkelijk kunnen
<leoquant> nou daar wil ik naar toe idd
<leoquant> een heel verklarende tekst, met wat vraagjes
<CasW> Want misschien kan je hem ook over IRC laten doen, en dat je dan alsnog QUESTION's kan plaatsen, en als degene die de workshop gaf en aangegeven heeft dat hij ook later nog wel antwoorden wil geven, dat hij dan antwoord geeft of zo ;)
<leoquant> als de server het dan ook doet/keyserver
<leoquant> :P
<commandoline> :P
<leoquant> stom gedoe niet?
<commandoline> CasW: nou, JFLbot een workshop laten geven gaat me iets te ver
<commandoline> afspelen heeft weinig nut, het tempo is niet logisch als het niet live is
<leoquant> jfl komt helemaal goed:)
<commandoline> wel pech ja, dat de keyserver net toen down was.
<CasW> Nee, hij speelt gewoon de log af, en dan kan je als gebruiker toch nog een QUESTION vragen en zo
<CasW> En misschien het tempo regelen, pauze, doorspoelen ;)
<leoquant> een soort autocue CasW ?
<leoquant> ツ
<CasW> Ja, zoiets :P
<leoquant> soort auto=workshop
<leoquant> LOL
<leoquant> ingenieus idee
<commandoline> het kan technisch gezien zonder problemen :P
<commandoline> sterker nog, het gebeurt nu al
<leoquant> haha
<commandoline> als je in JFL online komt als de workshop halverwege is
<leoquant> o zo
<commandoline> krijg je alle info sinds het begin op je scherm
<leoquant> ik dacht aan wat anders
<commandoline> maar het een beetje aanpassen op CasW zijn manier is best snel te doen :P
<leoquant> auto-cue idee +1
<CasW> :P
<CasW> Nou, commandoline, je krijgt het nog druk ;)
 * commandoline focust nu eerst op een log, bug fixen en een 'eerste release'
<commandoline> daarna is 'ie leuk.
<leoquant> en weet je idroy moet een workshop inktscape doen vinden jullie niet?
<leoquant> hij moet natuurlijk niks,
<leoquant> maar zou leuk zijn
 * commandoline zou erbij zijn :D
<CasW> Ja :D Ik kan zelf écht niet foto / afbeeldingbewerken, ik ben hartstikke blij dat ik weet hoe dat pleistertje in de GIMP werkt, maar als ik soms dingen zie... Prachtig spul
<leoquant> op het forum zit een audio/filmfreak, heb ik ook eens benaderd voor workshops===>doodse stilte:P
<commandoline> hmm, een cursusje UFRaw valt misschien nog wel te doen :P
<leoquant> ach...
<tiempjuuh> idd gaaf, een workshop inkscape
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, vraag het aan idroy he1 ツ
<tiempjuuh> Idroy, oh iihhdroy
<tiempjuuh> nope, hij is er niet
<leoquant> lol nee nu niet
<leoquant> sommige icoontjes van hem zijn geweldig fraai
<tiempjuuh> echt wel
<tiempjuuh> en die logo's :)
<tiempjuuh> of bedoelde je die?
<leoquant> kan zo door canon. overgenomen worden
<leoquant> de team iconen
<tiempjuuh> jap
<tiempjuuh> ik ga even eten
<tiempjuuh> gevulde paprika ;)
<leoquant> ik ook!
<leoquant> wow
<tiempjuuh> smakelijk
<leoquant> hier zuurkool lol
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-29
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRC: datum volgt.
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> hoi moet ff oefenen
<StefandeVries> Zang?
<leoquant> tiempjuuh toch
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ping!
<leoquant> ;startmeting
<StefandeVries> leoquant, zoals je al ziet is MwanzoBot ook in #-meeting nu
<StefandeVries> Dus meetingology zou daar weg kunnen
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> hier doet ie niets?
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 4369763448591
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://87.209.6.90/logs/log4369763448591.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: :Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRC: datum volgt.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik hop naar allanbell
<StefandeVries> Je gaf net het verkeerde commando ;)
<leoquant> is ie stabiel gehost
<StefandeVries> Op mijn eigen netbook hier
<StefandeVries> Tot de CS online is
<leoquant> ok ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik zal het factoidsysteem in #-meeting uitzetten\
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 6110544365691
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://87.209.6.90/logs/log6110544365691.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: :Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRC: datum volgt.
<StefandeVries> Alleen port triggering werkt bij mij nog niet, dus ik moet logs handmatig ergens naar uploaden
<leoquant> ik denk allanb hem zo terugtrekt
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Als MwanzoBot operator is in een kanaal kan hij nu ook op commando mensen kicken
<leoquant> zijn logstorage was ook niet stabiel
<StefandeVries> Nou, dat scheelt :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hoe werkt dat dan, dat kicken?
<leoquant> meetingology is weg
<StefandeVries> /msg Mwanzobot kick <kanaal> <nickname>
<StefandeVries> BIj misbruik van de bot.
<leoquant> wie kunnen dat doen? mwanzobot ops?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> wie zijn dat?
<StefandeVries> Op dit moment ik
<leoquant> dan is het goed
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ga niet strooinen met rechten he..., is gevaarlijk
<StefandeVries> En jij volgens mij ook
<leoquant> -n
<StefandeVries> Jij bent ook botop
<StefandeVries> StefandeVries> listop
<StefandeVries> <MwanzoBot> 1: StefandeVries!~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries
<StefandeVries> <MwanzoBot> 2: leoquant!~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant
<leoquant> ik vind je inzet super
<leoquant> mwanzo goes fine
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Nu nog die community server
<StefandeVries> Of iets anders waarnaar ik minstens de logs kan uploaden
<leoquant> is er een rekeningnummer op het forum?
<leoquant> dan is soleus zo geregeld
<leoquant> komt me zo bekend voor soleus....peins modus
<leoquant> zonder rekening geen donaties lijkt me..:P
<StefandeVries> Nee, die rekening komt binnenkort 'online'.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb aan de agenda voor de meeting de achtste even MwanzoBot toegevoegd.
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Ik heb wat hulp nodig bij het instellen van de factoids voor #ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> o ja
<leoquant> dat is even veel en stug werk
<StefandeVries> En de definities zoals die op de wiki staan zijn soms verouderd of slecht qua zinsopbouw/spelling.
<leoquant> ik dacht dat Gotiniens daarmee is gestart
<leoquant> ooit
<leoquant> heb je een link?
<StefandeVries> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> zullen we een botwiki maken?
<StefandeVries> Hoe bedoel je dat?
<leoquant> alles is zo decentraal nu
<leoquant> nou, alle info/readme/voorstellen/ontwikkelingen/ bij elkaar
<leoquant> ook de factoids
<StefandeVries> Dat kan MwanzoBot in principe allemaal nog gaan doen
<StefandeVries> Meetings, factoids, info
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> wordt even puzzelen hoe dat moet gaan met commando's
<StefandeVries> Als dat is wat je in gedachten had, tenminste
<leoquant> meer een work-in progress wiki voor ubuntu-nl-bots lol
<leoquant> ach
<StefandeVries> Ow.. :p
<leoquant> ik ga te ruste
<leoquant> tot later
<StefandeVries> Tot later :0
<commandoline> hmm, is +q niet beter dan kicken?
<StefandeVries> Hmm, waarom niet allebei
<StefandeVries> Even de protocolspecificaties voor +q erop naslaan
<StefandeVries> MODE commandoline +q
<StefandeVries> bijvoorbeeld
<StefandeVries> Even inbouwen
<commandoline> nou, ik vind het kick commando iets te veel van het goede. Het is niet meer ongedaan te maken, bijv.
<commandoline> en het werkt net zo goed.
<StefandeVries> MODE #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo +q commandoline*
<StefandeVries> Foutje
<StefandeVries> Hmm, gaan we doen
<commandoline> je moet geloof ik een ander pattern geven
<StefandeVries> En dan ook weer omkeerbaar maken, natuurlijk
<commandoline> "MODE %s +q %s!*@*.*" % (self._chatroom, nick),
<commandoline> "MODE %s -q %s!*@*.*" % (self._chatroom, nick),
<commandoline> gebruik ik in JFL
<StefandeVries> Ja, klopt zo staat het ook in de protocolspec
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh, nu wel stabiele verbinding?
<tiempjuuh> mwah
<tiempjuuh> heimen was hem net kwijt
<tiempjuuh> maar nu is ie er weer
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<StefandeVries> Hoe is de meeting?
<tiempjuuh> tot nog toe weinig nuttigs
<tiempjuuh> :P
<StefandeVries> Maar wel gezellig?
<tiempjuuh> absoluut
<tiempjuuh> ah, er gaat iets nuttigs gebeuren
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> wanneer is het begonnen?
<tiempjuuh> 12 uur
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat had ik best kunnen halen vanaf Heerlen
<commandoline> oh, dat is al best wel snel dan :P
<Snicksie> meeting, tiempjuuh ? :p
<Guest55693> jap
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant en hannie
<hannie> dag StefandeVries
<leoquant> hoi
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik wilde je net iets vragen over de log van onze laatste vergadering
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang.
<hannie> De link is niet (meer) geldig
<hannie> ff link opzoeken
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-10-24/Log?
<leoquant> mijn "werk", niet fraai
<hannie> de verg. was op 10-10-11 (vertaalteam)
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat onderstreept wel weer het belang van een goede hosting op korte termijn.
<leoquant> o sorry
<hannie> Ik herinner mij dat je hem bij jou had gehost
<StefandeVries> Dropbox?
<StefandeVries> Ah, ik zie al waar de fout zit, hannie.
<hannie> ja, ik kan zo gauw de link niet vinden, maar ik kreeg wel een foutmelding. Ik speur nog even
<hannie> StefandeVries, vertel
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de log nog, twee minuten, hold on.
<StefandeVries> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log6943376085.html Daar is-ie
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik had de log ook als tekst opgeslagen, dus nu geen nood.
<StefandeVries> Ik had de Public-map per ongeluk hernoemd.
<hannie> Maar het ging mij om het principe: waar kan ik achteraf het logbestand vandaan halen?
<StefandeVries> Hoe bedoel je?
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik bedoel dat ik nu mijn eigen tekst als basis heb gebruikt.
<hannie> In de toekomst wil ik gewoon de link naar het logbestand publiceren
<hannie> En dan moet ik dus de url hebben
<hannie> Hoe lang blijft zo'n logbestand op de host beschikbaar?
<StefandeVries> Bij Dropbox voor altijd
<StefandeVries> OF: zolang ik 'm niet verwijder
<StefandeVries> Dit was een domme fout, maar dat is nu rechtgezet.
<hannie> dat is fijn om te horen. Dan kan ik dus een link op onze VT-wikipagina zetten
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Sowieso was de bot tijdens die meeting niet productie-ready, eigenlijk.
<StefandeVries> Omdat luuk58 het origineel had laten kicken
<hannie> StefandeVries, is jouw bot alleen in dit kanaal te gebruiken of ook in #ubuntu-nl-meeting?
<StefandeVries> Join #-meeting eens
<StefandeVries> Daar zit-ie al
<hannie> Sorry, had ik idd zelf kunnen testen
<StefandeVries> ;)
<StefandeVries> De logs die nu worden gegenereerd moet ik zelf online plaatsen
<StefandeVries> Wegens gebrek aan hosting hier.
<hannie> StefandeVries, heeft mwanzobot meetingology vervangen?
<StefandeVries> En port forwarding naar de server op m'n netbook(waar de bot op draait) werkt niet.
<StefandeVries> hannie, ja
<hannie> StefandeVries, dat is wel omslachtig. Is er geen host te vinden?
<StefandeVries> Jawel, binnenkort(binnen nu en een maand is de verwachting) komt er vanuit Ubuntu NL een Community Server online.
<StefandeVries> Daarop zou dan het één en ander moeten gaan draaien.
<hannie> mooi! had al zoiets gelezen. We vergaderen pas 1-12-11
<StefandeVries> Als alles goed gaat, draait MwanzoBot dan inmiddels
<StefandeVries> Definitief, met goede hosting voor de bot zelf en de logs
<hannie> ;help
<StefandeVries> De readme komt binnenkort op de wiki te staan
<StefandeVries> Dat stelde leoquant voor
<hannie> StefandeVries, dus niet ;help?
<StefandeVries> Maar ik zit zelf ook een beetje met tijd en planning. ;)
<StefandeVries> Nee, hannie.
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik wil wel helpen met de readme
<StefandeVries> Die is al gemaakt :)
<hannie> ik kan hem ook voor je op de wiki zetten (misschien)
<hannie> commandoline, als je niet al te druk bent wil ik even weten of je Quickly kent
<commandoline> ik ken het
<commandoline> of, heb het ooit eens bekeken
<StefandeVries> hannie, ik denk dat me dat wel zou lukken
<hannie> ha. ik ben er nu kennis mee aan het maken en vind de grafische schil mooi
<hannie> StefandeVries, oki
<hannie> commandoline, ik wilde het alleen weten omdat ik misschien af en toe een vraag heb over de code
<commandoline> voor Ubuntu is GTK (dat wordt daar gebruikt) het beste
<commandoline> (tenminste, qua uiterlijk, de rest is punt van discussie :P)
<commandoline> Qt is een goed alternatief als je ook windows en mac os x wilt ondersteunen
<hannie> commandoline, het uiterlijk van Quickly is helemaal Ubuntu (gebaseerd op GTK)
<commandoline> klopt
<commandoline> Maar Qt gebruikt GTK onder Ubuntu, dus zo groot is het verschil niet in de praktijk.
<commandoline> (onder ubuntu gnome)
<hannie> Bij Quickly staat PyGTK
<commandoline> PyGTK is een laagje om, ik geloof, GTK+ heen.
<hannie> Grafisch werkt het goed. Vooral Glade is een heel goed UI-design onderdeel
<commandoline> Nou, ik heb er geen ervaring mee. Altijd Qt gebruikt :P
<commandoline> Qt Designer ken ik wel goed :P
<hannie> Probeer eens Quickly design commando. Je krijgt dan een heel mooi ontwerpprogramma (vind ik)
<commandoline> ik heb die gtk designer wel eens gebruikt, ik neem aan dat 'ie nu verbeterd is dan :P
<hannie> Ik ken QT designer niet en kan dus niet vergelijken. Maar ik ben wel tevreden over Glade
<commandoline> :)
<hannie> commandoline, ik ga nu proberen wat code die we van jou geleerd hebben in een grafische omgeving te brengen
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> ik hoor het wel als je iets te vragen hebt
<commandoline> tenminste, een andere keer, ik ga nu ;)
<hannie> commandoline, oki. Tot ziens.
<StefandeVries> Dag!
<StefandeVries> Oh. :(
<hannie> dag Idroy_
<Idroy_> hey Hannie
<StefandeVries> :)
<hannie> Ik ga aan het werk, jongens. tot de volgende keer.
<Idroy_> brb, ff reloggen
<Idroy_> hmmm, nog even dat appmenu eruit slopen, ik gebruik nu gnome-shell met een semi-transparante theme, waardoor die appmenu er door heen komt (die staat blijkbaar altijd aan)
<Idroy_> zo...
<StefandeVries> beter.
<Idroy_> yep :), hoop het, moet rebooten voordat ie echt weg is,,, doe ik zo wel even :P
<StefandeVries> Moest ook bij Unity, toen ik de Laucher op Always Visible zette.
<StefandeVries> Onzin :P
<Idroy_> Ghehe, ja eigenlijk wel ja... maarja het is niet anders :P
<Idroy_> eerst even kijken of ik nog wat moet doen waar ik ook nog voor moet rebooten :P
<Idroy_> naja, nu kan ie wel :P
<Idroy_> biw :)
<StefandeVries> Wb :)
<StefandeVries> wb leoquant :P
<Michel> Hi all
<Michel> dutch ?
<Michel> Ik heb al ruime tijd problemen met Ubuntu
<Michel> Hij sluit namelijk niet goed af
<Michel> Wanneer ik op F10 druk om te kijken of alles word afgesloten zie ik dit staan
<Michel> Killing all remaining processes...
<Michel> modem-manager [2333]: <info> Caught signal 15, shutting down [fail]
<Michel> Hoe sluit ik deze correct af ?
<StefandeVries> Hallo Michel, voor supportvragen kan je beter terecht in #ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> Dat is het officiële helpkanaal ;)
<Michel> Ok bedankt.
<Michel> hoe kom ik daar trouwens ? haha
<StefandeVries> Je bent er al, zo te zien. Ik zie je het kanaal binnenkomen :P
<Michel> oh
<Michel> Kan je mij helpen dan ?
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik heb van dat gebied niet veel verstand, ben ik bang.
<JanC> Michel: stel je vraag daar wel opnieuw
<Michel> Ik heb al ruime tijd problemen met Ubuntu [23:19] <Michel> Hij sluit namelijk niet goed af [23:19] <Michel> Wanneer ik op F10 druk om te kijken of alles word afgesloten zie ik dit staan [23:20] <Michel> Killing all remaining processes... [23:20] <Michel> modem-manager [2333]: <info> Caught signal 15, shutting down [fail] [23:20] <Michel> Hoe sluit ik deze correct af ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-30
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> eindelijk weechat weer op orde
<leoquant> vandaar die ruis gister
<StefandeVries> AH, oké
<leoquant> hallo bot
<StefandeVries> Nou, goed, heel erg was het niet.
<leoquant> gelukkig
<leoquant> StefandeVries hoe is met de kaak/kiezen/gebit?
<leoquant> brb
<StefandeVries> leoquant, alles zit goed vast :)
<Idroy_> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> dag Idroy_
<Ronnie> ey Idroy_ ;)
<tiempjuuh> dag Ronnie
<tiempjuuh> hoeveel dagen nog, Idroy_?
<Ronnie> hey tiempjuuh, hoe is het met jou?
<tiempjuuh> prima
<tiempjuuh> en met Ronnie?
<Ronnie> beetje verkouden, maar verder ook prima
<tiempjuuh> mooi
<tiempjuuh> ik moet mijn kamer opruimen :/
<tiempjuuh> was eerlijk gezegd ook wel nodig...
<Ronnie> haha
<tiempjuuh> he, weer een schroefje :)
<Ronnie> ben nu ook het colemak toetsenbordlayout aan het leren, ben vandaag dus niet zo snel met typen
<tiempjuuh> colemak?
<tiempjuuh> linkje?
<tiempjuuh> foto?
<tiempjuuh> waarom?
<Ronnie> daar kun je sneller mee typen zodra je deze gewend bent
<Ronnie> http://patorjk.com/keyboard-layout-analyzer/
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> waarom wil je de 1000 per minuut halen
<tiempjuuh> zo snel dénk je niet eens
<Ronnie> de meest gebruikte toetsen staan op de middelste rij, dus veel gemakkelijker
<Ronnie> je vingers hoeven vaak maar de helft van de afstand af te leggen vergeleken met een qwerty
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> da's wel handig
<tiempjuuh> maar toch
<tiempjuuh> ik vind btw dat je nog aardig snel tikt
<Ronnie> qwerty is verzonnen in de type van typmachines, daar was het beter dat veelgebruikte toetsen zo ver mogelijk van elkaar stonden, zodat de slagtoetsen niet aan elkaar bljiven hangen
<Ronnie> ik heb hem nu weer even op qwerty staan ;)
<tiempjuuh> met een leugen
<tiempjuuh> dat het sneller typte dan abcdef
<tiempjuuh> was niet waar
<tiempjuuh> maar het werd door de strot gedouwd
<Ronnie> maar het zal niet lang duren vordat ik ook met colemak op een goede snalheid zit
<Ronnie> een abcdef toetsenbord lijk mij totaal niet handig
<tiempjuuh> colemak, dan zit dus helemaal linksboven de c
<Ronnie> haha nee
<tiempjuuh> Ronnie: als dat de standaard was huilde je om qwerty
<tiempjuuh> oh
<Ronnie> veel toetsen zitten nog op dezelfde plaats
<Ronnie> de eerste 2 zijn ook q en w
<tiempjuuh> maar waarom geven ze het dan de naam colemak?
<Ronnie> dat is de 'uitvinder' ervan
<Ronnie> de onderste rij is ook bijna hetzelfde, behalve de n wordt een k
<tiempjuuh> hm
<Ronnie> de n zit nu onder je rechterwijsvinger en de e onder je rechter middelvinger (die zijn echt super makkelijk zo)
<tiempjuuh> he
<tiempjuuh> ik wist niet dat ik nog een wlan mini pci kaartje had :P
<Ronnie> http://colemak.com/ <= scoll naar benenden voor de layoutt
<tiempjuuh> ohja, die komt uit dat kapotte laptopje
<tiempjuuh> oeh, even kijken
<tiempjuuh> ah, qwfgpj
<tiempjuuh> :)
<tiempjuuh> mak, dat lijkt op mac
<tiempjuuh> :O
<Ronnie> een mac heeft toch ook meestal een qwerty?
<tiempjuuh> klopt
<tiempjuuh> maar het schoot me zo te binnen
<tiempjuuh> nouhouhou
<tiempjuuh> http://www.tabletsmagazine.nl/2011/10/het-hp-touchpad-tijdperk-is-nu-echt-voorbij/
<tiempjuuh> ik had er nog zo gehoopt eentje te bemachtigen
<tiempjuuh> :(
<tiempjuuh> dag sense
<sense> hey tiempjuuh
<Ronnie> hey sense, was jij gisteren bij de IRL meeting in apeldoorn?
<sense> Ronnie: Nee
<Ronnie> oh, ik ook niet
<Ronnie> was benieuwd hoe het daar was, maar ben nog niemand tegen gekomen die er is geweest
<sense> Ik ook niet.
<tiempjuuh> ik was er, Ronnie
<Ronnie> oh, hoe was het tiempjuuh, leuke dag gehad?
<tiempjuuh> zeker
<tiempjuuh> ton hafkamp, Heimen, Sebastiaan, Thomas, en gijs waren er
<tiempjuuh> ik moet de buurman helpen
<tiempjuuh> hij heeft iets met de email
<tiempjuuh> gelukt
<Snicksie> wat is dat toch met die ene gast?
<Snicksie> altijd komt hij/zij langs om puur te gaan spammen...
<CasW> Ze was hier vroeger geloof ik wel vaker, en dan enorm (tot voorbij het vervelende aan toe) aan het klagen tegen discriminatie, en toen kreeg ze een ban
<CasW> Of hij
<CasW> Bedoel ik
<Snicksie> tja... toch vreemd vind ik :p
<Snicksie> in plaats van dat die dat op een daarvoor bedoeld channel gaat doen ofzo...
<CasW> Daar kan ik je geen ongelijk over geven.
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Idroy_> brb
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-23
<inktvis75> hi all
<inktvis75> Hi StefandeVries
<inktvis75> :)
<inktvis75> Ubuntu release party geplanned :)
<StefandeVries> Ohai.
<OerHeks> 17 november :-)
<inktvis75> jeps :)
<inktvis75> probeer de website in orde te krijgen, dan op zoek naar sprekers etc.
<OerHeks> ja, 3 weken is zeer acceptabel om dingen te regelen
<inktvis75> ja dat moet lukken
<inktvis75> dus als je mensen weet die een presentatie willen doen -> laat het me weten
<OerHeks> hoi Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> ha inktvis75 en Oer
<inktvis75> en aanmelden graag alvast via ubuntuparty.nl als je kunt :)
<Luckiboy> inktvis75, ik wil wel een presentatie houden, maar ik weet nog niet helemaal hoe ik met mijn planning zit
<Luckiboy> Er staat nú nog niks, maar ja, dat zegt niets op mijn school
<Luckiboy> die doen alles last-minute
<OerHeks> ik kan iig bijna de hele collectie ubuntu / kubuntu cd's meenemen :-)
<commandoline> inktvis75: als je een post op het Ubuntu NL Prikbord wilt hebben (komt dan automatisch ook op de NL planet) ter promotie, hoef je maar een tekstje aan te leveren en ik plaats het :)
<inktvis75> graag commandoline
<inktvis75> ik zal morgen een tekst schrijven
<inktvis75> das alvast mooi OerHeks, je al aangemeld ?
 * commandoline kan zelf waarschijjnlijk helaas niet :(
<OerHeks> ehm, ik weet niet hoe ? ik klik en klik en klik maar ..
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/vrijwilligerstaken?q=vrijwilligersaanmeldingen/evenement/522
<Luckiboy> OerHeks, er zijn ook nog geen taken, gewoon op http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 rechtsbovenin op "aanmelden"
<inktvis75> ik ben ook nog aan het rondwalen door de interface van de site
<OerHeks> och, dat gaat wel goed komen
<inktvis75> probeer eens aan te melden OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> ik zit erin, maar ik kan verder niks bij aanmelden vrijwilliger
<Luckiboy> OerHeks, dat bedoel ik niet, ik zal even een printscreen maken
<OerHeks> ah, ik heb me aangemeld, en bevestigd.
<inktvis75> nice
<Luckiboy> Oef, gered door de bel, anders moest ik mijn geweldige (*kuch*) gimp kunsten laten zien :P
<inktvis75> morgen de rest
<Luckiboy> inktvis75, ik meld me nog niet gelijk aan, ik moet eerst wat meer zekerheid hebben
<inktvis75> OerHeks, onder meedoen moet je volgens mij wel iets kunnen doen
<inktvis75> ik moet er vandoor
<inktvis75> morgen weer online
<inktvis75> is goe Luckiboy we houden contact
<Luckiboy> Is goed, dag inktvis75
<OerHeks> top inktvis75
<leoquant> C:\Users\leor\AppData\Roaming\X-Chat 2\chanserv.py
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-24
<inktvis75> commandoline: hoe stuur ik de tekst naar je toe voor de release party ?
<commandoline> inktvis75: zie mailadres in PM
<inktvis75> tnx
<inktvis75> sent
<inktvis75> kijk maar even of dit voldoende is
<commandoline> ontvangen (mailserver was traag...)
<inktvis75> :)
<commandoline> ik zet er ook nog even de tijd bij, lijkt me ook wel handig om te weten :)
<inktvis75> stimmt
<inktvis75> :)
<commandoline> Een nieuwe release van Ubuntu: Party Quantal, is een uitstekend moment om een release party te organiseren.
<commandoline> <- die zin loopt niet helemaal lekker, of lees ik 'm nou verkeerd?
<inktvis75> hij kan wellicht beter, maar kon geen betere verzinnen :-D
<inktvis75> en dan moeten we ook nog een manier verzinnen om sprekers te krijgen
<commandoline> Met de nieuwe release van Ubuntu, Quantal (12.10), is dit een uitstekend moment om een release party te organiseren!
<commandoline> ^zoiets?
<inktvis75> is absoluut beter :)
<commandoline> da's wel een mooie uitbreiding, de prikbordpost gebruiken om sprekers te werven
<inktvis75> jep
<commandoline> hoe wil je dat sprekers contact met je opnemen?
<commandoline> forum/irc/mail?
<commandoline> (of kan dat ook via ubuntuparty.nl?)
<inktvis75> of dat laatste kan weet ik niet, maar anders idd via mail of google+
<inktvis75> het lijkt er op dat het wel kan via ubuntuparty, maar de vraag is beetje of dat ook werkt :)
<commandoline> hmm, ik kan je mailadres er obfuscated neer zetten?
<commandoline> (dus <at> i.p.v. @, maar het risico op spam is nooit helemaal weg)
<inktvis75> ja wat mij betreft wel
<inktvis75> f.vos at xtg
<commandoline> prima
<commandoline> is er ook een forumtopic over?
<inktvis75> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/release-party-quantal/
<commandoline> lijkt me wel goed om dat ook te noemen.
<commandoline> aangezien het het belangrijkste communicatiemiddel van Ubuntu NL is in de praktijk, geloof ik
<commandoline> (meeste leden zitten daar)
<inktvis75> mee eens
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302151/ <- zo ziet het er nu uit
<commandoline> <a href="link">tekst</a> zijn links
<commandoline> (mocht dat niet bekend voorkomen)
<inktvis75> prima tekst
<commandoline> ok, dan publiceer ik 'm :).
<commandoline> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2012/10/24/quantal-release-party-op-17-november-in-gouda/
<commandoline> hij komt vanzelf op de planet
<commandoline> (hier dus: http://ubuntu-nl.org/planet)
<commandoline> maar dat kan een paar minuten duren
<inktvis75> ff lunch
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-25
<leoquant> zo
<hannie> ha die leoquant
<leoquant> hallo hannie
<leoquant> wanneer was ook weer internationaal?
<leoquant> je
<leoquant> 25 ste?
<hannie> Ik ben net bezig met de voorbereiding van de sessie vanmiddag om 15:00 onze tijd
<leoquant> ah! goed dat ik het nog vraag!
<leoquant> 2 kanalen he?
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl </reclame>
<leoquant> inktvis75,lol
<inktvis75> hi leoquant :)
<hannie> #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<leoquant> mooi ik ben er vast al
<hannie> je bent meer dan welkom
<leoquant> done, ik ga verder met w 7 :/
<leoquant> later
<trijntje> hey hannie
<inktvis75> zijn er hier nog mensen die interesse hebben om een presentatie te doen op de release party in Gouda ?
<hannie> hoi trijntje
<hannie> inktvis75, wanneer is die release party? Ik zie: Er zijn op het moment geen actieve evenementen
<trijntje> hannie: ben je er klaar voor?
<hannie> trijntje, ik schrijf wat dingen op die ik straks in classroom kan plakken (tekst, links etc.)
<hannie> trijntje, ik heb net wat gelezen over classbot. Ik geloof niet dat we iets hoeven te doen (moderation en zo)
<hannie> Als je het goed vindt begin ik met de introductie en algemene informatie.
<hannie> De 2e helft van de sessie is dan geheel aan jou voor praatje over upstream
<hannie> Vind je dat ok?
<trijntje> hannie: ja is goed, ik weet niet precies hoeveel tijd ik nodig heb, is een beetje lastig in te schatten
<hannie> trijntje, ja, ik kan het ook moeilijk zeggen. Als ik te lang klets breek je maar in
<inktvis75> hannie: http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/522
<hannie> inktvis75, ik ga meteen kijken
<inktvis75> hannie: ik heb geen idee hoe je evenementen moet actief krijgen op de index page
<hannie> inktvis75, oei wat jammer. Ik ga net dat weekend terug naar NL (Gouda)
<trijntje> hannie: ja we zien wel
<hannie> inktvis75, ik zou dit gebruiken: http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/contact
<trijntje> ik dacht trouwens wel dat we een paar van die commando's moesten kennen om vragen te accepteren etc
<hannie> trijntje, tot later.
<hannie> trijntje, ik zie alleen !question als interessant commando
<trijntje> hannie: heb jij die link nog, ik kan dat mailtje even niet vinden
<hannie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot
<hannie> Dus met !QUESTION kan je de volgende vraag in de wachtrij bekijken
<trijntje> hannie:bedankt, dat lijkt me inderdaad het belangrijkste commando
<hannie> en met !YES of !NO kan je de vraag wel of niet accepteren
<trijntje> doen we vragen aan het einde, de hele tijd of na jouw deel en na mijn deel?
<hannie> Dat hangt een beetje van de context af. Sommige vragen moeten misschien meteen beantwoord worden
<hannie> Maar anders lijkt het mij het beste het na elk deel te doen
<inktvis75> hannie: jammer dat je niet kan :(    trijntje: kan jij ?
<trijntje> inktvis75: waarschijnlijk wel, maar ik weet het niet zeker
<inktvis75> zodra je 't weet meld je je maar aan trijntje :-D
<inktvis75> zou in ieder geval tof zijn
<Timo> trijntje: waar is die sessie van OpenWeek die jullie geven? :)
<trijntje> #ubuntu-classroom
<trijntje> en #ubuntu classroom-chat voor vragen etc
<Timo> dank, wordt die nu gegeven?
<trijntje> ja
<hannie> Er worden helaas geen vragen gesteld. Ik hoop dat de infrmatie die ik geef enig nut heeft
<trijntje> de logs komen sowieso online te staan, maar het is wel erg stil idd
<hannie> trijntje, bereid je voor. Ik ga zo mijn gedeelte afsluiten.
<trijntje> hannie: thanks
<trijntje> hannie: we hebben een vraag :P
<inktvis75> btw mensen enthousiast maken voor helpen met vertalen en hoe je dat dan doet lijkt me ook wel iets voor een release party ;)
<commandoline> even de aanmeldingen in de gaten houden, en zodra iemand deel uit maakt van een team vragen of hij/zij daarover wat kan vertellen. :)
<inktvis75> commandoline: ik kan wel wat hulp gebruiken in t zoeken naar sprekers enzo, want ik ken vrijwel nog niemand...
<commandoline> inktvis75: http://ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/teams/teamleden
<commandoline> dat overzicht is denk ik het meest complete dat we hebben, want het is gebaseerd op de launchpadteams.
<commandoline> zegt nog niet alles, want bijv. het irc team staat er niet bij. Maar het geeft een goed beeld. En als je vragen hebt stel je ze hier maar, daar is dit kanaal ook voor bedoeld :)
<Timo> commandoline: wij hebben ons eigen lijstje
<commandoline> daarom zei ik ook, 'meest compleet' ;)
<Timo> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam <-- onderaan die pagian
<commandoline> ok
<Luckiboy> Hee inktvis75, ik ben er nog niet helemaal uit of ik op de RP kan komen, er is op 17 november namelijk ook een tante van mij jarig
<Luckiboy> Dus moet ik nog even afwachten of we daar naartoe gaan
<inktvis75> Luckiboy: en je weet zeker dat je geen excuus nodig hebt om naar die tante toe te gaan ?
<inktvis75> ;)
<Luckiboy> lol
<Luckiboy> Maar ik laat het zo snel mogelijk weten als ik kom, ik contacteer je dan wel via de contactpagina op http://ubuntuparty.nl (of irc als je aanwezig bent)
<inktvis75> prima
<Luckiboy> Trouwens, nog even een vraagje, is het (ook) de bedoeling om de party op Ubuntu NL te richten, of alleen Ubuntu i/h algemeen? (i.v.m een mogelijke presentatie)
<inktvis75> ik denk dat het vooral moet gaan over functionaliteit, maar als er niet genoeg sprekers zijn een sessie over bijv. vertalen best kan
<inktvis75> dus ik ben in eerste instantie vooral op zoek naar sessies over unity, software deployment, automation etc.
<inktvis75> lvm, disk encryption..
<Luckiboy> Ok
<inktvis75> lvm en disk encrypt. zijn nieuw in de installer van quantal, dus zou leuk zijn als daar een presentatie over kwam
<Timo> Presentatie over KDE? :D
<Luckiboy> Unity vs KDE :P
<inktvis75> Luckiboy: dat zou best een goede sessie kunnen zijn
<inktvis75> als je de technische mogelijkheden naast elkaar legt
<inktvis75> en de verschillen in visie ...
<inktvis75> dan zou da zeker interessant zijn
<Luckiboy> Op de releaseparty in apeldoorn is daar al eens een presentatie over geweest...
<Luckiboy> Dus tenzij we heel ander publiek hebben, denk ik dat het niet heel veel nut heeft
<inktvis75> ik heb geen idee wat voor publiek we kunnen verwachten, maar als er veel van onze klanten komen, dan zal er veel waardering zijn voor deep-dive achtive sessies
<inktvis75> achtige
<inktvis75> niet achtive :D
<inktvis75> maar we zullen t wel zien wat er aan sprekers en onderwerpen komt he
<Luckiboy> idd, ik moet ook eerst maar zien of ik uberhaupt kom :P
<Luckiboy> niet te ver op zaken vooruit lopen
<inktvis75> maar bijv. met kde vs unity, zul je echt wel t nodige moeten vertellen over dbus bijv.
<inktvis75> overigens wat kde vs unity betreft: mijn mening = kde is technisch interessanter en kan ook meer ... qua user interface en stabiliteit is kde hopeloos
<Cees> oke, 16:16 < inktvis75> lvm en disk encrypt. zijn nieuw in de installer van quantal, dus :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-26
<OerHeks> ...
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> en nu ?
<OerHeks> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-to-windows-8
<OerHeks> kopen downloaden niks werkt
<OerHeks> oeps verkeerd kanaal
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuTesten?action=diff&rev2=30&rev1=29 --> bij testen +1 is apt-get install <pakketnaam> een goed (beter/eenvoudiger/zekerder?) "tegenmiddel" voor een dist-upgrade melding?
<Cees> <pakketnaam> is het achtergehouden pakket ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-27
<leoquant> #ubuntu-nl-team
<leoquant> hee MichaelTel
<leoquant> ook een weechat gebruiker :) ?
<MichaelTel> Hoi leoquant. Sorry was even werken (van 9 tot 17.30 uur). Ja, ik ben tegenwoordig ook een weechatter.
<leoquant> ok MichaelTel leuk
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-28
* card.freenode.net changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Regelmatig worden hier workshops georganiseerd. Zie ook !workshops
<robin> !over
<commandoline> Hmm, MwanzoBot is er niet :(
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2015-10-20
<dvr> hallo
<dvr> kan iemand mij helpen met t volgende;
<dvr> Systeembeleid verbiedt het installeren van de opstartladerals ik een opstartschijf(usb) wil maken in 14.04 dan geeft tie aan ;
<dvr> Systeembeleid verbiedt het installeren van de opstartlader
<dvr> foutje
